# Οι ΗΠΑ να ζητήσουν συγγνώμη από το Ιράν



## Ambrose (Jan 29, 2009)

«Οι ΗΠΑ να ζητήσουν συγγνώμη από το Ιράν»
Ο Μαχμούντ Αχμαντινετζάντ θέτει προαπαιτούμενα για την έναρξη του διαλόγου που πρότεινε ο Μπαράκ Ομπάμα
Επιμέλεια: Γ. ΤΣΙΑΡΑΣ | Αθήνα - Πέμπτη 29 Ιανουαρίου 2009 

Μια δημόσια συγγνώμη για τα παλαιότερα αμερικανικά «εγκλήματα» κατά του Ιράν έθεσε χθες ως προαπαιτούμενο κάθε διαλόγου με την Ουάσιγκτον ο Μαχμούντ Αχμαντινετζάντ. Κατά τα άλλα, ο «σκληρός» ιρανός πρόεδρος εμφανίστηκε μεν θετικός απέναντι σε μια πιθανή αλλαγή της αμερικανικής εξωτερικής πολιτικής έναντι της Τεχεράνης, αλλά όχι και διατεθειμένος να «ξεσφίξει τη γροθιά» του, όπως ζήτησε ο νέος αμερικανός πρόεδρος Μπαράκ Ομπάμα.

«Για όσους υποστηρίζουν ότι θέλουν αλλαγή, ιδού η αλλαγή που πρέπει να κάνουν: πρέπει να ζητήσουν συγγνώμη από τον ιρανικό λαό και να προσπαθήσουν να επανορθώσουν για το σκοτεινό παρελθόν τους και για τα εγκλήματα που έχουν διαπράξει εις βάρος του τα τελευταία 60 χρόνια» δήλωσε ο πρόεδρος Αχμαντινετζάντ. 

Η συνέχεια εδώ και τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας.


----------

